# HomePod radio réveil ?



## Valoufifa (4 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir, est-il possible de se réveiller avec une radio sans abonnement Apple Music avec le HomePod mini ? 

Nativement j’entends (sans passer par l’app Raccourcis sur iPhone).

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Antofou (1 Mai 2021)

Salut, j'utilise la méthode suivante : dans l'application home, sur l'iPhone, j'ai créer une automatisation qui me permet d'une part, d'allumer certaines ampoule Hue, mais ce n'est pas le sujet *et en même temps,* je paramètre le HomePod en lu demandant de *reprendre l'audio*. Si tant est que l'audio précédent est ta radio, le HomePod s'allumera sur celle-ci.


----------

